# guinea pig with sore leg



## victoria09 (Apr 19, 2009)

My guinea pigs front leg seems to be sore, and she is not putting any weight on it and moving on three legs. I took her to the vet a week ago, and she gave baytril tablets and metacam to help. When she had finished the course of drugs, there was no improvement and I called her back. She advised to keep giving her the metcam for a few more days. Still there is no improvement and i dont think the vet was right in her assumption it was just a sore leg ( she doesnt think it is broken etc). I also had her inside for a few nights as she lives with another girl guinea who is more active than she. She eats plenty of veges with vit c in, still has an appetite and can move around fairly well still. I dont mind if its a permanent thing so long as she isnt in pain. Is there anything else I could try to help her cause i have no more ideas how to help? Thanks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sorry she has a sore leg, unfortunately I dont know much about them, I hope someone on here can shed some light on it for you, have you asked for a second opinion from another vet, it might be worth asking as someone on here did that and their hamster was saved from being put to sleep because of her not being happy with the first vets diagnosis.

I hope she's on the mend soon and that its nothing serious, please let us know how she get on


----------

